# Got a small problem



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, replace the bulb. You may not need it now, but if your fuel pump is starting to age it may not be as strong down the road. Any ethanol rated bulb will work ok. Just try to keep them out of the sun, that kills them quickly.

And yes if the build is leaking it will cause fuel delivery issues.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

Awesome thanks for the advice


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every portion of your fuel delivery system (from tank to motor...) needs to be air tight or you end up with troubles... Lots and lots of cheapie, junk "ready made" fuel lines available from big box stores but I'd avoid them like the plague... If you need a fuel bulb replacement - the best on the market is the one by BRP (the Evinrude folks...). I know of a few pros who prefer them - no matter what brand of motor their rigging or servicing....

They're not cheap - but one will last you years and years....


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Every portion of your fuel delivery system (from tank to motor...) needs to be air tight or you end up with troubles... Lots and lots of cheapie, junk "ready made" fuel lines available from big box stores but I'd avoid them like the plague... If you need a fuel bulb replacement - the best on the market is the one by BRP (the Evinrude folks...). I know of a few pros who prefer them - no matter what brand of motor their rigging or servicing....
> 
> They're not cheap - but one will last you years and years....


Its the little primer bulb on the engine that you push with your finger like a lawnmower or weedeater. My other ball is a QS and its brand new. fuel line is automotive type line and brand new also.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Roux said:


> Its the little primer bulb on the engine that you push with your finger like a lawnmower or weedeater. My other ball is a QS and its brand new. fuel line is automotive type line and brand new also.


The only problem I ever have with my edger is that stupid little bulb so I keep them on hand. 4 screws and it will be fine again.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> The only problem I ever have with my edger is that stupid little bulb so I keep them on hand. 4 screws and it will be fine again.


yep already fixed for $1.57!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Roux said:


> yep already fixed for $1.57!!


They suck. Some will last years and another might last 30 days. Damn Jap crap!


----------

